# Solved: "Media Disconnected"



## WonderfulPete (Aug 29, 2001)

I cannot access the wireless router with a laptop. Under network connections there are three incons listed.

Local area Conneciton 2 (network cable unplugged realtek TTL8139/810 Family Fast Eth..)

Wireless Network Connection 3 (Not Connected Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN)

1394 Connection (Connected 1394 Net Adapter)

After Ipconfig/all get "Media Disconnected" as the media state for both connections 2 & 3.

This just happened after taking the laptop to another location and a setting was changed there I've been told. When it tried to connected to the usual network and an option to changed to "Away/Home or Office" or something similar I guess it was changed to away. Now we're home and I can't find a similar setting to change it back. Thanks for help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, exact models of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.

Let's also see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## WonderfulPete (Aug 29, 2001)

Isp is Comcast (in USA)

Wireless G Cable Gateway (Wireless Router/Modem)

Netcard is Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC

Computer is HP Pavillion

WinXP Home 5.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Shannon>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Maeve
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-2E-8B-38

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-AE-57-13

The desktop (Wireless) I'm using now access' the same router/modem with no connection problems. This only just happened since changing the one option whilst away from home.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... I can't find a similar setting to change it back."

If I was forced to guess, I'd guess look in your firewall configuration settings. That guess is based on your statement: 'changed to "Away/Home or Office" or something similar I guess it was changed to away.'


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's try an easy fix first.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 & Vista.*

For XP, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

For Vista, Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## WonderfulPete (Aug 29, 2001)

I did both the winsock & the tcp/ip - it had no effect.


----------



## WonderfulPete (Aug 29, 2001)

Problem Solved!

There's a "WLAN" Button at the top center of the keyboard that wasn't switched on. Yep - that simple (and problematic too). Thanks for all the advice anyway.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Had you mentioned not being able to detect any wireless networks our first question would have been about whether the wireless was switched on. 

Please mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.


----------

